# Gandalf and the Necromancer



## reem (Feb 15, 2003)

there is this one thing that's i don't get. it says that Gandalf was busy driving away the Necromancer (who is Sauron)...but how can he, wasn't sauron not yet in power during the time of the Hobbit? or did Tolkien mean the forces of Sauron?
reem


----------



## Aulë (Feb 15, 2003)

Gandalf was at the White Council trying to talk the other members into attacking Dol Guldur.
Dol Guldur was where Sauron was refuging whilst Mordor was being reinforced.
Eventually, Gandalf talked the White Council into attacking Dol Guldur, and they ended up doing so successfully.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 15, 2003)

He did indeed mean Sauron. Check out the timelines in the appendices of TROTK. In the year 2850, Gandalf enters Dol Guldur and discovers the Necromancer's identity, although this was suspected as early as 2060.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 17, 2003)

The Necromancer was in the south of Mirkwood at Dol Guldur. Whilst he was there he had Nazgul away in Mordor preparing it for his return. When the White Council drove him out of Mirkwood he fled off to Mordor.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 17, 2003)

Craig, do you really have to repeat everything that I tell this reem guy???


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 17, 2003)

Well, it gives me something to do  No, I didn't read all the replies, well, I did, but not precisely. I was just summarising the answer, giving it directly to avoid confusion. And seeing as I was in the thread anyway it would have been a shame not to reply...


----------



## reem (Feb 19, 2003)

hehehe!! well, first of all, i'm not a reem guy!! i'm a reem girl! and second of all, i don't mind craig repeating the answer, because, frankly speaking, it didn't feel like he was repeating anything. 
both answers combined cleared up everything though
reem


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, that's what I was kinda meaning to do, make it as clear as possible.

But you're a girl? Ooops... I always thought you were a guy as well. Please accept my apologies if anything I may have said in the past to you may have seemed odd. I guess Reem just isn't a very common name...


----------



## Illuvatar (Dec 30, 2003)

Sauron may have fallen back, but it also states that it was just a feint, that he had also been observing the White Council for some time, and had secretly been preparing Mordor for his "homecoming".


----------



## childoferu (Oct 1, 2009)

Illuvatar said:


> Sauron may have fallen back, but it also states that it was just a feint, that he had also been observing the White Council for some time, and had secretly been preparing Mordor for his "homecoming".


 
Where does it say that?


----------



## Bucky (Oct 20, 2009)

childoferu said:


> Where does it say that?



*The Tale of the Years.......

T.A. 2941The White Council meets, Saruman agrees to an attack on Dol Guldur (me: by what forces?), since he now wishes to prevent Sauron from searching the River. Sauron having made his plans abandons Dol Guldur.

T.A. 2951Sauron declares himself openly and gathers power in Mordor. He begins the rebuilding of Barad-dur.....Sauron sends three Nazgul to reoccupy Dol Guldur.

I'm sure there is one or two other places (Of the Rings of Power & the Third Age I bet, but this one just popped into my head & I don't have any more time to do further reseaerch at this time.)*


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 16, 2016)

reem said:


> there is this one thing that's i don't get. it says that Gandalf was busy driving away the Necromancer (who is Sauron)...but how can he, wasn't sauron not yet in power during the time of the Hobbit? or did Tolkien mean the forces of Sauron?
> reem




It was always my thought that it meant the forces of Sauron, maybe not Sauron directly but those that followed him that way if Sauron surfaced again in a tangible form he might not be as strong as he once was.


----------

